
Essential Cheat Sheets for Machine Learning and Deep Learning Engineers - blacksmythe
https://startupsventurecapital.com/essential-cheat-sheets-for-machine-learning-and-deep-learning-researchers-efb6a8ebd2e5
======
haeffin
Essential to create website traffic, maybe, but not for the engineers. These
things have next to no additional value over official documentation, and are
of lower quality than the official docs - like the "numpy cheat sheet" telling
people that "np.float32" is a standard _double-precision_ floating point dtype
... really?

~~~
ariwilson
Generally cheat sheets are something you print out and put on your desk as
opposed to having to search for official documentation. Because of the maximum
size requirement, short and snappy references to functions / arguments for
commonly used parts of the libraries are essential.

------
coss
Anyone know a good place to get started with Machine Learning?

~~~
save_ferris
Depends on what your goals are. I do very small projects on the side just for
my benefit and I've found Siraj Raval's YouTube channel to be good for digging
in without much of a knowledge barrier, as well as r/learnmachinelearning.
This isn't sufficient to break into a ML job obviously, but it's helped me
understand some of the basic contexts of the ML world

~~~
_31
+1 for Siraj Raval's YouTube channel. Videos are quick, entertaining and give
a good overview of a lot of ai/ml concepts. Some of the content is a little
over the top (i.e. memes & breaking out into song), but overall really well
put together.

~~~
save_ferris
I agree that it's sometimes over the top, but I do prefer that over a
presenter who's clearly qualified to speak on the topic but lacks the
communication skills. The dude clearly cares about his productions, and I
really appreciate that.

